# Anyone know these guys?



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.nano-shine.co.uk/

or used them?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Privacy policy makes reference to muc-off, looks like a cheeky cut/paste but forgot to edit it....

Give them a call, they could probably sell you some furniture too.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

svended seems to..have a chat with him.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4734518&postcount=16


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

empsburna said:


> Privacy policy makes reference to muc-off, looks like a cheeky cut/paste but forgot to edit it....
> 
> Give them a call, they could probably sell you some furniture too.


Could be part of the same company as ther both based in Poole.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Just had a quick look at their website and a couple of alarm bells are ringing. Firstly, for a company peddling chemical products, they seem to be pretty ignorant of their statements. H2O is not an element, its a molecule containing the elements hydrogen and oxygen. Secondly, they say Silicium does not contain silicone or waxes. Well, Si14 is the chemical symbol (Si) and atomic number (14) of silicone. Silicium is, in fact, the old name for silicon when it was believed to be a metal - hence the -ium suffix. Seeing as silicones are polymers containing silicon, together with other elements, it would seem they don't really know what they're stating. No mention of the crystal structure though, which would be the critical bit of info. I'm not saying its no good, just that the literature is essentially bollcks.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bulkhead said:


> Just had a quick look at their website and a couple of alarm bells are ringing. Firstly, for a company peddling chemical products, they seem to be pretty ignorant of their statements. H2O is not an element, its a molecule containing the elements hydrogen and oxygen. Secondly, they say Silicium does not contain silicone or waxes. Well, Si14 is the chemical symbol (Si) and atomic number (14) of silicone. Silicium is, in fact, the old name for silicon when it was believed to be a metal - hence the -ium suffix. Seeing as silicones are polymers containing silicon, together with other elements, it would seem they don't really know what they're stating. No mention of the crystal structure though, which would be the critical bit of info. I'm not saying its no good, just that the literature is essentially bollcks.


Reading this made me instantly feel stupid. Much like when I sat dumbfounded in chemistry class back in high school


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

So no one know them or bought from them??


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Svended has..pm him, by the sounds of it he may know them.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

chillly said:


> So no one know them or bought from them??


Some info on them. Here is an email sent to me the other day:

_It's been some time when we spoke in the Summer and I am pleased to let you know that Nano-Shine Limited has now launched Permanon in the U.K and Ireland. Stock is now held in our warehousing facility in Christchurch, Dorset and can be delivered within 48 hours. Our trade website is www.permanon.co.uk and retail sales are handled via our e-commerce web site, www.nano-shine.co.uk where products can be purchased online.

Thanks and kind regards
Steve Rule
Director

Nano-Shine Limited
Authorised Permanon Distributor 
U.K & Ireland_

I was made aware by Permanon a few months ago after emailing Permanon in Germany as to where I can source the Glass RTU here in the U.K. And Marcus at Permanon had kept me up to speed with their return till everything went quiet nearly two months ago. I have placed an order for only the Glass RTU which is a new formula but I've been assured it performs the same as the old version but this one is quite a bit cheaper which it's expense was it's only real down side.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

svended said:


> Some info on them. Here is an email sent to me the other day:
> 
> _It's been some time when we spoke in the Summer and I am pleased to let you know that Nano-Shine Limited has now launched Permanon in the U.K and Ireland. Stock is now held in our warehousing facility in Christchurch, Dorset and can be delivered within 48 hours. Our trade website is www.permanon.co.uk and retail sales are handled via our e-commerce web site, www.nano-shine.co.uk where products can be purchased online.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

chillly said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:


No worries.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

So has anyone else ordered from these guys?? Whats your opinions please??

http://www.nano-shine.co.uk/


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I received my order of Glass RTU and it works exactly as the old one did. 
I recommend it and these guys very well.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

svended said:


> I received my order of Glass RTU and it works exactly as the old one did.
> I recommend it and these guys very well.


Thanks mate:thumb:

Anyone else bought from these guys??


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

No one else ??


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Appears not. I feel like a pioneer now. Lol.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

svended said:


> Appears not. I feel like a pioneer now. Lol.


agreed mate:doublesho they will go bust at this rate


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope not. Though they don't seem to be doing a lot of advertising or at least I'm not seeing any. I did post a link to Marcus at Permanon in Germany as he requested and he likes looking after his Ford Mustang. I can only hope they are gearing up for a launch after working through any kinks first.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

svended said:


> I hope not. Though they don't seem to be doing a lot of advertising or at least I'm not seeing any. I did post a link to Marcus at Permanon in Germany as he requested and he likes looking after his Ford Mustang. I can only hope they are gearing up for a launch after working through any kinks first.


Some sort of offer from them would be nice mate ?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Any news on offers yet???


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I orderd the last bottle of Glass RTU last week, arrived yesterday looking forward to using it again..:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

sistersvisions said:


> I orderd the last bottle of Glass RTU last week, arrived yesterday looking forward to using it again..:thumb:


Whos running it there? anyone know or spoken to them?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

No news on any offers I'm afraid. They are adding new products to the site and the site has been tweaked a bit.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

svended said:


> No news on any offers I'm afraid. They are adding new products to the site and the site has been tweaked a bit.


sent them an email 4 weeks ago but no reply


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

svended said:


> No news on any offers I'm afraid. They are adding new products to the site and the site has been tweaked a bit.


Ive contacted these guys twice now mate and still no reply


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll send Steve an e-mail but he hasn't replied to £y last couple either. 
If no joy I'll e-mail Marcus as I'm curious to know how a product they are looking at is going.


----------

